# Bunny lost a tooth?



## queenadreena (Feb 25, 2008)

I've just noticed that one of my rabbits seems to be missing a bottom tooth (the large incisor type ones you can see when you open their mouths)
I only noticed because she was laying on her back with her mouth slightly open. I think she may have lost it around a month ago, when she was down in the dumps, and also had colic (though I thought this was the only reason for her not being her usual self.)

The gum looks fine, isn't sore/bleeding or cut, and doesn't look infected. She's running about, binkying and honking like usual, and appears to be perfectly happy. She's eating normally and drinking.

I take extremely good care of my rabbit's, and I feel a little guilty that I didn't notce this sooner.
Will the tooth grow back?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 25, 2008)

In most cases, the tooth grows back without any problems. Continue to monitor it to be certain it is growing back in straight.

Pam


----------



## queenadreena (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you very much for the quick reply, and will do. :]


----------



## Orchid (Feb 25, 2008)

I didn't realize buns could lose teeth and have them grow back...

Is it something like what kids go through? Losing baby teeth and getting adult teeth or if they lose a lose will one always grow back?


----------



## pamnock (Feb 25, 2008)

*Orchid wrote: *


> I didn't realize buns could lose teeth and have them grow back...
> 
> Is it something like what kids go through? Losing baby teeth and getting adult teeth or if they lose a lose will one always grow back?



Rabbit's teeth grow continually and wear down throughout their lives. They don't lose teeth and grow completely new ones as humans do. 

The teeth may sometimes get knocked out in a fell, or pulled out by the rabbit chewing and pulling on something.

In rare cases, the teeth may fall out due to abcess or root damage, or by genetic conditions that cause abnormal formation of the teeth.

Pam


----------



## Orchid (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you...


----------



## Haley (Feb 26, 2008)

Very good info/advice from Pam, as usual 

I would definitely continue to monitor the area because sometimes if they get knocked off at the root they can come back in at an odd angle, or an infection can develop at the tooth root. I would have a good feel around her jaw line in that area just to be sure- feel for any lumps etc.


----------



## Evey (Feb 26, 2008)

Like Haley said, keep on eye on it to see if it grows back properly. My bunny, Evey, lost (or chipped?) a front tooth, and it grew in funny. For about 3 months after that, he had to get regular teeth trimmings to try to straighten it out again. I say he had temporary malocclusion because his teeth are fantastic now!

-Kathy


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Feb 26, 2008)

My best buck, and obviously my least intelligent, pulled his tooth out, back in January.

It looked nasty, and actually presented as shmucky nose boogers. Someone suggested to me that I check his teeth, and on first inspection, one of his front teeth were discolored and kinda bowed out a tad bit. When I went back to show my son a few hours later, it was completely gone.

Now it is end of February and the tooth has grown back completely, and he is none the worse for wear.

I wouldnt beat yourself up about it, some people say it's a sign of a bored rabbit, but the ones in the rabbitry all have a plethra of toys, and entertainment via the stereo or an old school big screen (yanno the ones that came out in the early 90's with the giant case that you can get at garage sales now for a little bit of nothin)...I don't think he was bored so much as ate up with the stupids.

I think no matter how much you tend to your rabbits, how much you entertain them and provide for them, you just can't get around a case of a rabbit with a bad stupid attack.

Here are some pics of my buck... with his toofy... it looks pretty gruesome and he turned out allright..

But like the others said.. keep a close eye to make sure it grows back in correctly..

Best of luck!

See the swollen and bit of a bruised lip..







Pretty agitated looking..






Close up of my rabbit, who should actually be named Bubba Skeeter.. or Toothless Wonder....


----------



## queenadreena (Feb 27, 2008)

Awww. Glad your bucks tooth is okay _now. _Mai's lip/gum isn't bruised or swollen looking, though I never found the missing tooth, nor do I know exactly when she did it, or on what. I'm still keeping an eye on her, and she's asleep at my feet as I type.

I don't know where I'd be without the awesome advice of this forum. Thanks!


----------



## Tiffanysbunnygang (Feb 16, 2019)

I have 2 bunnies with front teeth issues. I trim Lyon’s teeth regularly and he adapts well. His daughter Pinky just lost her 2 bottom front teeth. She was starting to show signs of malocclusion like her dad. I think the reason her teeth fell out is due to genetic issues. I will continue to monitor their eating and regrowth but rest assured bunnies can adapt just fine with missing or chipped front teeth. They will just need extra attention.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 17, 2019)

In the future, it's a good idea to check the date(s) on a thread before responding  (the last activity on this thread was nearly 11 years ago)

That said, I see that you're new to RO, so welcome to our community and know that your thoughts, opinions and insights are always encouraged. I glanced at the overview of your other posts and it sounds like you're quite knowledgeable about rabbits - I'm sure you'll be able to help other bunny slaves here!


----------



## Popsicles (Feb 18, 2019)

Tiffanysbunnygang said:


> I trim Lyon’s teeth regularly and he adapts well.


Just a note to say that teeth should NEVER be clipped, only burred, and preferably by a vet. I’m not sure if that’s how you do it, but just wanted to put that out there for anyone else reading.


----------

